# Gridwork scarf pattern-free



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Now this is different:
http://eclecticcloset.ca/my-patterns/gridwork/


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice. I don't usually save scarf patterns, but this is beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Double


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

It is beautiful, thank you


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely .....thank you


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

beaz said:


> Now this is different:
> http://eclecticcloset.ca/my-patterns/gridwork/


Photo


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I think if it was made wider it would be a lovely wrap/shawl.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

brims said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I think if it was made wider it would be a lovely wrap/shawl.


That's what I was thinking too.

Are you snowing ???

Merry Christmas.

~~~


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful pattern, thanks!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

It's a beautiful pattern, but when I click on download now, nothing happens. Was everyone else able to get it? Would it be possible for someone to send the pattern to me. Thanks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Can also save it to your Ravelry library.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Can also save it to your Ravelry library.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2


Thanks Galaxycraft, it's now in my library. Merry Christmas.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

This is really pretty, and love that they put the pattern in both chart and written.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Almost looks crocheted...it's beautiful.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

:thumbup: Another one downloaded waiting to be done. :lol:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

lovely, thanks...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. Love the design.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you. It looks like an interesting knit.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Different and pretty and now in my to do folder


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a nice design. I can't imagine doing it but I might try.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Thanks for the link.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

It really is quite beautiful and different.... Nice of you to share... Thank you


----------



## shelly0312 (Feb 10, 2015)

Freshman knitter here. I notice that this pattern has had a couple of corrections in the fore-notes. My question is: are such revisions also rewritten into the pattern or do I need to save those pattern revision notes somewhere also? I usually download patterns onto my IPad into IBooks so I can peruse them even when I have no internet connection.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

shelly0312 said:


> Freshman knitter here. I notice that this pattern has had a couple of corrections in the fore-notes. My question is: are such revisions also rewritten into the pattern or do I need to save those pattern revision notes somewhere also? I usually download patterns onto my IPad into IBooks so I can peruse them even when I have no internet connection.


I am under the impression that when there is a revision or correction, it gets corrected in the actual pattern so when you download the pattern, it is correct.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely...thank you!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for another lovely scarf pattern


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

The free pattern is also on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Photo


Beautiful scarf, but I am unable to get the pattern at the moment.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

beaz said:


> Now this is different:
> http://eclecticcloset.ca/my-patterns/gridwork/


I cannot get it, it says server exceeded, will not show the web page


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Marly said:


> I cannot get it, it says server exceeded, will not show the web page


It's OK got it now, thank you, very pretty pattern.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

beaz said:


> Now this is different:
> http://eclecticcloset.ca/my-patterns/gridwork/


I went into Ravelry and I clicked buy it now then I put the code in and all that comes up is for me to do Pay Pal, nothing free. Could someone please send me the pattern, thanks.
Marly


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

brims said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I think if it was made wider it would be a lovely wrap/shawl.


I meant to say, even though I think it would make a lovely stole, I think I will swatch it up in a dish cloth size to make sure I like knitting the pattern in the first place.

Have you had snow yet ???

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Marly said:


> I went into Ravelry and I clicked buy it now then I put the code in and all that comes up is for me to do Pay Pal, nothing free. Could someone please send me the pattern, thanks. Marly


Marly, it's a FREE download on Ravelry.

Go here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2

~~~


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Marly said:


> I went into Ravelry and I clicked buy it now then I put the code in and all that comes up is for me to do Pay Pal, nothing free. Could someone please send me the pattern, thanks.
> Marly


Finally came through only took 4 hrs.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Marly, it's a FREE download on Ravelry.
> 
> Go here:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know but it took 3 tries with the code and took forever to be able to download it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Marly said:


> Finally came through only took 4 hrs.


The link I posted for you specifically had a clickable link for "free Ravelry download".

You should never have been clicking a place that indicated "buy it now".

~~~


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Can also save it to your Ravelry library.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2


Thanks,
saved in my library.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Can also save it to your Ravelry library.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2


Thank you!!!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

KroSha said:


> The link I posted for you specifically had a clickable link for "free Ravelry download".
> 
> You should never have been clicking a place that indicated "buy it now".
> 
> ~~~


Well I did and it did come through (no cost) but took a long time to receive it back in my e-mail for the download.
Marly


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much Galaxycraft. I was able to safe this on Ravelry. I was unable to open the original link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

beaz said:


> Now this is different:
> http://eclecticcloset.ca/my-patterns/gridwork/


This will not load . Does anyone have the pattern now and can post it again as the site is saying bandwidth limit exceeded. That is really pretty, and thanks to KroSha for the picture.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

beelady said:


> This will not load . Does anyone have the pattern now and can post it again as the site is saying bandwidth limit exceeded. That is really pretty, and thanks to KroSha for the picture.


Never mind, thanks, I got it through the Ravelry library.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

beelady said:


> This will not load . Does anyone have the pattern now and can post it again as the site is saying bandwidth limit exceeded. That is really pretty, and thanks to KroSha for the picture.


Just go to the Ravelry site and use the free download option:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

beelady said:


> Never mind, thanks, I got it through the Ravelry library.


Simultaneous post.

Glad you got it !!!

~~~


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Just go to the Ravelry site and use the free download option:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2
> 
> ~~~


We must have posted at the same time, yes, thank you very much, I got it now.


----------

